
Facebook unveils the Portal - arunbahl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/10/08/facebook-unveils-portal-video-chat-camera-people-who-still-trust-facebook/
======
RoyTyrell
I probably trust Facebook with this camera less than I trust Amazon with their
Echo or even the new Fire TV devices. That being said, I don't really see a
huge need for this - perhaps some people do though.

The most I've needed a webcam lately has been for work and we're having
meetings where we are frequently sharing desktops or documents, so needing to
be followed around while I pace/walk is unnecessary. I've occasionally used
FaceTime for friends and family but that's mostly just BSing around and my
iPhone works just fine.

Perhaps Facebook has a lot of market research showing there's enough people to
either make this work or they're willing to take a chance and hope it catches
on.

------
pandapower2
>identifies the shape of people within its 140-degree field of view and pans
and zooms to make sure they’re all always in the frame.

Assuming the videos produced can go places other than just Facebook I could
see this being useful for youtubers and other people who produce videos on
their own. Or at least, the autopan/zoom technology will be useful but
possibly in another device.

No more interrupting your yoga demonstration to move the camera because your
head is now out of shot.

No more realizing that half of your face was periodically out of shot during
the 10 minute review/monologue/whatever that you just finished recording.

